# i wonder, 4wd sentra?



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

now im not asking this because i want to do it(well not yet at least), but its been on my mind. "is this even possible?"

i know everything is possible if you have enough money. but would this be possible on a budget, say under 6k? could you mostly just use parts from other cars?

like you can take the tranny from a sunny, thats easy.

but where would you get the stuff for the rear wheels? 240sx? austrailian 200sx? or will sunny parts work?

i cant get it off my mind until i discuss it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

If you can get an african B14 it's very easy.
In fact it's probably easier to just import an african B14 that doesn't meet emission standards and do an engine swap.

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

is it the african with the 4wd? well i know one exists search in the b14 section its in there :thumbup: also you could use parts from a gti-r right? that would be a hell of a lot easyer than spliceing a frd and rwd together


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

sethwas said:


> If you can get an african B14 it's very easy.
> In fact it's probably easier to just import an african B14 that doesn't meet emission standards and do an engine swap.
> 
> Seth


i did not know there was a 4wd african sentra. :thumbup: 

but i would wanna do this to my b13, wouldn' the african b14 have a solid rear axel?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tavel said:


> i did not know there was a 4wd african sentra. :thumbup:
> 
> but i would wanna do this to my b13, wouldn' the african b14 have a solid rear axel?


i guess so ............try the gti-r


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Search online for B14's from morocco or south africa or egypt. No seriously.
You may find them on certain trading companies. Usually they are in good condition so they may be more expensive than you are looking for.

Seth


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

buy an older mid 80's $WD sentra... no emmisions problems, your all street legal!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BlankgazeX said:


> buy an older mid 80's $WD sentra... no emmisions problems, your all street legal!


Yeah, but your driving an 80's Sentra...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

he didnt specify what kind of sentra... old skool pwns!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> If you can get an african B14 it's very easy.
> In fact it's probably easier to just import an african B14 that doesn't meet emission standards and do an engine swap.
> 
> Seth


It doesn't even need to be from Africa either. You can get 4WD versions of the Sunny and Pulsar from most European countries and Japan.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

how cool would it be to pull up to a meet and have people ask if thats JDM, and just be like "nah, i'm rockin the ADM right now"


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> buy an older mid 80's $WD sentra... no emmisions problems, your all street legal!


but arnt they crazy rare? someone on this forum has one and it is absolutly beautiful! is painted red with b14 se-r wheels


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> but arnt they crazy rare? someone on this forum has one and it is absolutly beautiful! is painted red with b14 se-r wheels



i dunno, i live in buffalo, land of cars being eaten by salt, and there are 2 in my town of 25,000 people, one blue and one red, both 4WD hatches...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> i dunno, i live in buffalo, land of cars being eaten by salt, and there are 2 in my town of 25,000 people, one blue and one red, both 4WD hatches...


yea they are 4 door hatches i wouldnt mind having one, they have nice sharp lines like the b13. lets put ti this way i doubt anyone could easly find one in the condition of the member's here


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

what about just bastardising the underpinnnigs of it, like the 4WD system to fin in a newer sentra?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> what about just bastardising the underpinnnigs of it, like the 4WD system to fin in a newer sentra?


 :thumbup: i dont think there is anything wrong with that :thumbup:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> what about just bastardising the underpinnnigs of it, like the 4WD system to fin in a newer sentra?


now thats what i was looking for. 4wd b13 se-r. that would just be sweet.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you gotta be able to get an older 4wd sentra cheap, IF you can find one, id say go from there


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i love these brainstorming sessions. :thumbup:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

I've seen a Awd, 4WD 88 pulsar with the BBDET with the AWD tranny and the REAR running GEARS of a Wagon.
can't remember of the life of me where I saw this.


----------

